

What Could Have Entered the Public Domain on January 1, 2013?   - danso
http://web.law.duke.edu/cspd/publicdomainday/2013/pre-1976

======
danso
Some of the listed titles, since the site seems to be under heavy load:

Books:

* Winston Churchill, A History of the English-Speaking Peoples, Volume I and Volume II

* Philip K. Dick, Minority Report

* Ian Fleming, Diamonds are Forever

* Fred Gibson, Old Yeller

* Billie Holiday, Lady Sings the Blues

* Alan Lerner, My Fair Lady

* Eugene O’Neill, Long Day’s Journey into Night

* John Osborne, Look Back in Anger

* Dodie Smith, 101 Dalmatians

-

Movie titles:

* Around the World in 80 Days

* The Best Things in Life are Free

* Forbidden Planet

* Godzilla, King of the Monsters!

* It Conquered the World

* The King and I

* The Man Who Knew Too Much (1956 remake by Alfred Hitchcock of his 1934 British film)

* Moby Dick

* The Searchers (1956 film version with John Wayne from Alan Le May’s 1954 novel)

* The Ten Commandments (1956 version by Cecil B. DeMille, who also directed a similar film in 1923)

------
vitovito
One way to combat a repressive copyright regime is to directly ask living
authors to be reasonable. Authors know how much they're not making with their
out-of-print, but still under-copyright, works. I did this this past year with
publication designer Jan V. White: <http://www.janvwhite.org/public-domain>

